# What is happening with my lawn?



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


>


I moved this topic to the Cool Season forum for better exposure.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


>


I'm no expert, but just looking at the cut I would say the blades on your mower are dull and are in need of being sharpened. That is a start. what other concerns do you have?


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Thought the brown was odd and for the blades it's a brand new mower but I'll give the blades a check .. Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

New blades are never sharp. But you blades don't look too bad.

Could you describe a bit more what you are seeing and your weather for the past 2 weeks? Is the problem in one 1 spot or the entire yard? Its hard to see a problem in a single image. There are some brown leafs and some spots.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Lawn still looks green but you can see the brown spots on the blades throughout the lawn . We have had a lot of hot days with little to no rain with the exception of this morning .. I'll take another look after work and post better photos of the lawn . Thanks for your replies


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I see a lot of spots, but your sidebar says Bermuda and fescue, the dead looking grass could be the fescue dieing in the heat?


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

There are definite lesions there. Need some TTTF guys or gals to confirm but I would look into Brown Patch if it keeps spreading.

http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases/brown-patch


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I see a lot of spots, but your sidebar says Bermuda and fescue, the dead looking grass could be the fescue dieing in the heat?


This is my front lawn , which I'm new to this and think it's TTTF. My side yard is bermuda for whatever reason they used different types


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> There are definite lesions there. Need some TTTF guys or gals to confirm but I would look into Brown Patch if it keeps spreading.
> 
> http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases/brown-patch


That's what I was thinking too from things I've read . It's been pretty warm with little rain but I have watered when we didn't have much rain.


----------



## GaryCinChicago (Jun 3, 2017)

The grass blades that have ridges or veins up and down the length is tall fescue. Those blades are showing dark spots on the blades. Those bacterial spores are a fungus / disease, most likely brown patch. Brown patch is the Achilles' heel of tall fescue.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

What's the best solution before it gets worse ?


----------



## GaryCinChicago (Jun 3, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> What's the best solution before it gets worse ?


Fungicide


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try


Any update?


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I treated with fungicide about a week ago . Ill take some photos today when I get home.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

my grass is doing literaly the same thing, I sprayed a section with fungicide, no change. I hope you are having better luck.

What grows is green, but after a cut, it takes a day or 2 to look nice again


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks better .. I'll do another treatment next week


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

which fungicide did you use?


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Bayer advanced fungus control it's about 20 bucks or so for a bag that covers 5000 sq ft.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Gonna add this to my routine to prevent future issues.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm gonna add this to my routine to prevent future issues.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Looking much better. That Bayer fungicide does a great job and it's cheap too.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like the Bayer or Scott's granular for root type of fungus. I use this one for foliar types. You could find it at Lowe's and the ai ( MYCLOBUTANIL) is very good.

http://www.spectracide.com/solutions/disease-and-fungus-control/plant-disease-fungus-control/spectracide-immunox-multipurpose-fungicide-spray-concentrate-for-gardens.aspx


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

I am having the same issue. This is my 4th summer with the tttf in my front yard and I've never had this issue until now.

I'm going to pickup the Bayer and give it a go.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Overfloater said:


> I am having the same issue. This is my 4th summer with the tttf in my front yard and I've never had this issue until now.
> 
> I'm going to pickup the Bayer and give it a go.


The bayer seems to work great! They make it in a spray and granular. I personally chose the granular just a personal preference of mine. 
Keep us updated on how it goes .. take some photos if you can.


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll do the granular as well. The area with the problem is only 600 sqft do I don't need much.

I will use the rest on my backyard that is elite KBG and typically has some summer patch issues in August and early September.


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

How long does it take the Bayer to show improvement?

It might be psychosomatic but it seems to be much improved already.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I saw improvement within a few days with most notable at almost a week. I was really surprised with it .


----------

